# Norwegian: Security gate



## torrobin

Hei, 
jeg skal oversette en tekst fra engelsk - og har et svare strev med å finne ut hvordan jeg skal skrive "security gate" på norsk. 
Det er snakk om en utgang fra en butikk i et kjøpesenter. Direkte oversatt ville det bli "sikkerhetsutgang", men vi har vel et annet ord/uttrykk på norsk?

Takknemlig for alle svar!


----------



## Tjahzi

Har du testat att googla det? Svenskan använder _säkerhetsutgång_...


----------



## Ben Jamin

torrobin said:


> Hei,
> jeg skal oversette en tekst fra engelsk - og har et svare strev med å finne ut hvordan jeg skal skrive "security gate" på norsk.
> Det er snakk om en utgang fra en butikk i et kjøpesenter. Direkte oversatt ville det bli "sikkerhetsutgang", men vi har vel et annet ord/uttrykk på norsk?
> 
> Takknemlig for alle svar!


 Det heter 'sikkerhetsutgang' eller 'rømningsutgang'.


----------



## torrobin

Ben Jamin said:


> Det heter 'sikkerhetsutgang' eller 'rømningsutgang'.


Er du sikker på det? Jeg har aldri hørt det uttrykket - og kan heller ikke finne det noe sted når jeg googler det. Der brukes "sikkerhetsutgang" i andre sammenhenger. 

Det er i hvert fall ikke "rømningsutgang". Det er her snakk om utgangen i en butikk hvor du går forbi kassa, og det er alarmer som utløses hvis du har stjålet noe.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det heter sikkerhetsutgang. Hvis der er i henhold til brannforskrifter, heter det gjerne rømningsvei


----------



## Ben Jamin

torrobin said:


> Det er her snakk om utgangen i en butikk hvor du går forbi kassa, og det er alarmer som utløses hvis du har stjålet noe.



 Dette var ikke opplyst i tråden. Er det en slik kontekst, så er selvfølgelig rømningsutgang feil, den brukes om brannsikkerhetsutganger.


----------



## torrobin

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det heter sikkerhetsutgang. Hvis der er i henhold til brannforskrifter, heter det gjerne rømningsvei



Vel, uansett så er det ikke et uttrykk som er vanlig i dagligtale (jeg har selv jobbet i butikk). 

Jeg velger å skrive setningen på en annen måte.


----------



## basslop

Enig med Torrobin. Det man er ute etter å beskrive er jo: En port eller utgang der man skal kontrollere om det er begått tyveri. Sikkerhetsutgang høres mer ut som man leter etter våpen og bomber, jfr. sikkerhetskontroll på flyplasser . Sånn sett synes jeg "security gate" virker like misvisende på engelsk, men det kan være at mine engelskkunnskaper ikke er gode nok.

Jeg har prøvd å finner gode norske ord for det. Det nærmeste jeg har kommet foreløpig er tyverikontrollutgang og tyverikontrollport. De er litt lange og tunge, men er ganske presist beskrivende.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

basslop said:


> Enig med Torrobin. Det man er ute etter å beskrive er jo: En port eller utgang der man skal kontrollere om det er begått tyveri. Sikkerhetsutgang høres mer ut som man leter etter våpen og bomber, jfr. sikkerhetskontroll på flyplasser . Sånn sett synes jeg "security gate" virker like misvisende på engelsk, men det kan være at mine engelskkunnskaper ikke er gode nok.
> 
> Jeg har prøvd å finner gode norske ord for det. Det nærmeste jeg har kommet foreløpig er tyverikontrollutgang og tyverikontrollport. De er litt lange og tunge, men er ganske presist beskrivende.



Helt enig med deg (og ditto uenig med min forrige kommentar). 'Security gate' er feil ord på engelsk. Security gate er en sikringsport, gjerne med gitter og barrer, og og det jeg tror vedkommende mener er anti-theft gate (forsøk å google disse to, så skjønner du hva jeg mener). Men hva heter det på norsk, de to gråhvite platene/søylene du må gå gjennom for å komme ut av butikken? Tyverisikringsport?


----------



## torrobin

Takk basslop og NorwegianNYC!

Ja, det er nok riktigere med "anti-theft gate" på engelsk. Teksten er fra en amerikansk roman, og forfatteren synes vel "security gate" høres mer spennende ut. Historien er om en tenåring som har stjålet CD-er og er nå på vei ut av butikken, og "her path through the security gate was clear."

Jeg har vært inne på en hjemmeside hvor de selger slike saker, og der fant jeg dette: 



> En liten oversikt
> EAS er et systemsom beskytter butikkens varer mot svinn og tyveri. Enten det er bevisst eller tilfeldig.
> Et varesikringssystem består gjerne av tre komponenter
> 
> 1. Alarmerte etiketter og Alarmbrikker. Elektroniske sensorer som er festet til varen.
> 
> 2. Deaktivatorer og Brikkeavtagere. Anordninger som benyttes til å fjerne alarmbrikker og
> deaktivere de alarmerte etikettene. Som regel tilknyttet kassepunkter og utganger.
> 
> 3. *Sensorer, gjerne omtalt som antenner/alarmbuer som overvåker utganger og kassepunkter.*


Basert på dette har jeg skrevet setningen slik: 

"Det var klar bane hele veien forbi alarmsensorene."
("Her path through the security gate was clear.")

Hvis noen har noe bedre forslag, tar jeg imot med takk!


----------



## Ben Jamin

torrobin said:


> Takk basslop og NorwegianNYC!
> 
> Ja, det er nok riktigere med "anti-theft gate" på engelsk. Teksten er fra en amerikansk roman, og forfatteren synes vel "security gate" høres mer spennende ut. Historien er om en tenåring som har stjålet CD-er og er nå på vei ut av butikken, og "her path through the security gate was clear."
> 
> Jeg har vært inne på en hjemmeside hvor de selger slike saker, og der fant jeg dette:
> 
> Basert på dette har jeg skrevet setningen slik:
> 
> "Det var klar bane hele veien forbi alarmsensorene."
> ("Her path through the security gate was clear.")
> 
> Hvis noen har noe bedre forslag, tar jeg imot med takk!


 Eller kansje "tyverialarmporten"?


----------



## BlueSuede

På svenska kallas den ofta för "stöldbåge", om jag har fattat det rätt.


----------

